# Friction Welding &stir



## ابو محمود (29 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
الموضوع جديد ومش جديد
يعنى بالنسبه لل Friction Welding
معظمنا درسه فى الكليات او شافه فى مكان ما او سمع عنه بس الجديد هوFriction Stir Welding
وهو مش جديد قوى من حوالى 40 سنه او اكتر شوية صغيرة وفى شغل جامد عليه فى ااولايات المتحدة وكمان المانيا واخير من 6 سنوات اعلنت عنه شركة بوينج انها قدرت تطبقه فى لحامات بالطائرات الخاصه بها 
والميزة فى النوع دة من اللحامات انه كفائه الوصله الملحومه تكاد تكون 100% 
عدم استخدام filler metal يعنى ال base metal بس
يمكن استخدام فى لحام معدنين مختلفين
فى وصلات فيها فيديو لتقريب الصورة للموضوعين
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=83
الرابط الى فوق دة خاص با stir 
والرابط التانى خاص با friction welding
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aEuAK8bsQg&NR=1
وللعلم الموضوعين انا جربتهم عملى ونجحو جدا
وموضوع ال friction stir welding للامانه انا اتعرفت عليه من خلال زميل لى فى العمل اسمه عامر وهو شغال فيه فى رسالة الدكتوراة 
وهتلاقو هنا بعض المعلومات عن friction stir welding (FSW)
المتغيرات فى العمليه دى هى
1- المعدن الى مصنع منه الاداة المستحدمه لعملية اللحام
2- السن (حيث ان الاداة تشبة المسمار المقلووظ) ناعم ام خشن الخطوة يعنى
3- الضغط المتولد على السطح المعرض للحام
4- السرعه 
5- العمق داخل المعدن المعرض للحام
وارجو المعذرة لان اسلوب فى الشرخ مش قد كده يعنى
بس دة فيديو هيوضح العمليه شويه



 www.twi.co.uk
 www.ctc.com
 www.ctc.com
مشاهدة المرفق Principle of operation.doc
 www.ctc.com


----------



## ابو محمود (29 مايو 2009)

الموضوع انا وضعته هنا لانه فى الغالب العمليه دى بتهتم بال sheet metal


----------



## ابو محمود (29 مايو 2009)

وعلى فكرة فى ملف فى اللينكات اسمه principals of operation


----------



## ابو محمود (29 مايو 2009)

وفى التغيرات المؤثرة فى عملية اللحام ايضا هو اتجاة دوران الاداة
وتقريبا انا بس الى هادخل هنا واقر ا الى مكتوب هنا


----------



## فتوح (31 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أحسنت


----------



## ابو محمود (31 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المرور مهندس فتوح والرفع من المعنويات
وربنا يوفقك ويفوقنا


----------



## aalaa_designer (18 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع
وفعلا المعلومات عنه قليلة جداا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (7 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررر


----------



## سعيد كروم (10 مارس 2010)

*Friction Welding &stir*

الموضوع اكثر من رائع والله حاجه تفرح وياريت شوية تفاصيل عن الادوات المستخدمه وهل تستخدم ماكينة لحام خاصه بهذا اللحام مع تقديري وتحياتي وشكراً:77:


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------

